# freehand mx - zeichengenauigkeit



## moenzel (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es in Freehand eine Möglichkeit die Zeichengenauigkeit auf eine bestimmte Anzahl von Dezimalstellen einzustellen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Leider ist diese Funktion in Freehand nicht vorhanden. Einzige Möglichkeit ist, die Punkte in dem "Position XY"-Fenster manuell einzugeben (siehe Screen), welches aber äußerst umständlich erscheint und ist. AutoCAD ist in diesen Dingen recht fit und ich empfehle Dir, Dir dieses Programm zuzulegen, wenn Du wirklich maßstabsgetreu und mit absoluten Maßen zeichnen und arbeiten willst.


Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. Mai 2004)

Sorry wegen dem Doppelpost, aber ich habe mir gerade nochmal die Fragestellung überdacht und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass Du ja evtl. auch o.g. gar nicht gemeint haben kannst, weil da ging es um die Positionsangabe von Objekten. Meintest Du die absoluten Größen von erstellten Objekten?! Wenn ja, dann schaue den angehangenen Screen an, da wirst Du fündig...

Falls Dich das immer noch nicht befriedigt.. welcome back


----------

